# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [Android] [Games] Сокровища Монтесумы 2

## patronx

*Сокровища Монтесумы 2* 



*Год выпуска*: 2012 г.
*Жанр*: Головоломка
*Разработчик*: Herocraft
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Тип издания*: пиратка
*Язык интерфейса*:multi/Русский
*Таблэтка*: не требуется
*Платформа*: Android
*Разрешение экрана*: любое

*Описание*: Сокровища Монтесумы 2	

Тайны ацтеков  и множество волшебных загадок ожидают вас в мобильной версии хита в жанре «три в ряд». 
Продолжение популярной компьютерной игры «Сокровища Монтесумы» придётся по вкусу всем поклонникам головоломок и жанра «три в ряд». Вас ждут около 100 уровней индейских тайн и загадок, множество волшебных артефактов и 3 игровых режима. В «Сокровища Монтесумы 2», составляя комбинации из фишек одинакового цвета, необходимо выполнять различные задания, при этом укладываясь в отведённое на уровень время. Успешное прохождение премируется призовыми очками и золотом, которые можно потратить на приобретение всевозможных бонусов и улучшений. Раскрыв секрет магии ацтеков и собрав все драгоценные кристаллы, вы заново отстроите Небесный город Теночтитлан.

Игровые особенности:

Около 100 уровнейТри игровых режимаМагические бонусы и тотемыАтмосфера загадочной цивилизации ацтеков





*Скачать:*
Rapidshare.com
Depositfiles.com
*Скачать google play* 
Montezuma2

----------

